

Lymphoma Progression Linked To Low Vitamin D - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/006766.html

======
pella
more science:

"Hypovitaminosis D is a deficiency of Vitamin D."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypovitaminosis_D>

"Vitamin D" <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_D>

"Recently, Cannell and colleagues have suggested that vitamin D deficiency is
a major risk factor for influenza and that vitamin D may be effective in
reducing influenza incidence and severity."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_D_and_influenza>

~~~
ikitat
Your idea of science is different than mine.

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19296870>

~~~
peregrine
162 hardly seems like a good enough sample to make any certain
conclusions...not saying his data are any better just pointing it out.

~~~
rjprins
This is a common misconception. You want to calculate the odds of 162 people
not showing an effect where there should be one?

What is important is not the sample size, but the manner of sample selection.
10 people carefully chosen to represent a population is infinitely more
valuable than 1000 people chosen with some uncontrolled selection bias.

------
msie
This study reminds me of the NY Times article about cancer funding:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/health/research/28cancer.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/health/research/28cancer.html)

------
dubcomesaveme
What, hackers don't get enough sunlight? guffaw!

